# Casters in Cary, NC?



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Anyone here live in the Raleigh-Durham-Cary area of North Carolina who'd like to get together on the field here locally maybe once a month for a long distance casting session? If there's already a club here, I'd love to hear about that too.

Me? I got into casting to be more versatile at the beach and impress myself on the field, but I'd like to hang with folks from anywhere in the tournament/fishing spectrum.


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

You have any good locations up there? I had a nice soccer facility near the house in Fuquay but they are leveling/rebuilding fields/adding lights. Sunday mornings were perfect but looks like it will be a few months.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

*Bond Park* has a nice big field... and a lake (if the field is in use and you're not worried about measuring distances). *Davis Drive Park* has a huge field. *Lake Crabtree County Park* too. There's also a big drainage lake in *RTP* near NetApp. Very quiet, but just water to cast into. I use Google Earth and its measuring tool to find locations, and I'll check out the Apex-Holly Springs-Fuquay area and report back.

For practicing technique only, I put some i-bolts through baseballs and those only go about 100 yards, so I have a lot more location options there. For lead weights, I need about 200 yards of room to cast just to play it safe. You?


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

Matt Bizarro said:


> *Bond Park* has a nice big field... and a lake (if the field is in use and you're not worried about measuring distances). *Davis Drive Park* has a huge field. *Lake Crabtree County Park* too. There's also a big drainage lake in *RTP* near NetApp. Very quiet, but just water to cast into. I use Google Earth and its measuring tool to find locations, and I'll check out the Apex-Holly Springs-Fuquay area and report back.
> 
> For practicing technique only, I put some i-bolts through baseballs and those only go about 100 yards, so I have a lot more location options there. For lead weights, I need about 200 yards of room to cast just to play it safe. You?


Didn't think about the lake behind Cisco/NetApp. I've only been looking at it for over 20 years...and conveniently lcated to work.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Okay - do you know anything about these spots?

-*Norris Park* (910 S. Hughes Street, Apex)
-*field at the end of Perry Road* (Apex)
-*Parrish Womble Park* (Holly Springs)

I'll scout them out next time I'm down there unless you get a chance to do it first.


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

I think Womble is doubtful. Any fields are seasonal and are planted by now. Norris looks interesting, I wonder what the length is?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

I would be interested. Over on the other side in Willow Spring.

I use a school on Cleveland School road off NC42 at I40. But just remembered a soccer field off old us1 just south of friendship road that may be good over on that side.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Goldstar Soccer Complex? Looks great on Google Earth. Norris Park is nearby as a backup. Question is, when are people usually playing soccer at places like Goldstar? Saturday mornings and afternoons?

I'd be able to meet up there really any time on Saturdays or Sundays between sunrise and sunset. Maybe even 6:00 a.m. on a weekday with some advance notice. Want to give me some ideas as to your schedules and when you think we have the best shot of having the field to ourselves?


----------

